# Zugriff auf Default-Package?



## Verjigorm (24. Apr 2009)

Moin,

wollte mal nachfragen, ob es nicht möglich ist, aus einem bestimmten package heraus auf Klassen im Default-Package zuzugreifen. 
(Jedenfalls geht das bei mir nicht  )
Und wieso geht das nicht? 

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## modestiny (24. Apr 2009)

Was hast Du genau vor? Was machst Du denn genau? Hast Du vieleich mal ein Codeausschnitt?

Gruß

Lars


----------



## maki (24. Apr 2009)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:


> wollte mal nachfragen, ob es nicht möglich ist, aus einem bestimmten package heraus auf Klassen im Default-Package zuzugreifen.
> (Jedenfalls geht das bei mir nicht  )
> Und wieso geht das nicht?


Soviel ich weiss geht das nicht, dazu brauchen die Klassen ein package, was man sowieso immer haben sollte.


----------



## Verjigorm (24. Apr 2009)

Jo, habe hier ein älteres Projekt, welches ich etwas verändern soll.
Und da lagen einige Klassen im default-package, u.a die Main-class, die dann weiter auf Klassen in Packages führt.
Wollte aus diesen Klassen dann wieder auf Klassen im default-package zugreifen, was zu meiner Überraschung garnicht ging 

Naja, hab dann alles in neue Pakete verfrachtet (Eclipse sei dank) und gut war.
Nur hatte ich bei google irgendwie nix dazu gefunden, dass man nicht auf Klassen im default-package zugreifen kann (ohne Objektreferenz)


@modestiny: ich wollte auf dein Kommentar eigentlich garnicht antworten, weils mir nen bissl zu blöd war, aber ich tu es trotzdem:

2 Klassen selbst erstellen, eine im default-package und eine in einem Package mit main und daraus versuchen ein Objekt der Klasse im default-package zu erzeugen wirste ja (hoffentlich) und viel schneller ohne Codebeispiel hinkriegen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## The_S (24. Apr 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Soviel ich weiss geht das nicht, dazu brauchen die Klassen ein package, was man sowieso immer haben sollte.



Kann ich sicher bestätigen.



Verjigorm hat gesagt.:


> Jo, habe hier ein älteres Projekt, welches ich etwas verändern soll.
> Und da lagen einige Klassen im default-package, u.a die Main-class, die dann weiter auf Klassen in Packages führt.
> Wollte aus diesen Klassen dann wieder auf Klassen im default-package zugreifen, was zu meiner Überraschung garnicht ging



Selbes Problem hatte ich auch vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## modestiny (24. Apr 2009)

Sorry ich wollte eigendlich nur nen genaueren Durchblick haben, was Dein Problem angeht. Aber wenn es Dir zu blöd ist, daß jemand Dein Problem besser versteht - OK. Dann viel Glück. Ich wollte Dir eigendlich nur helfen - Sorry.

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Verjigorm (24. Apr 2009)

modestiny hat gesagt.:


> Sorry ich wollte eigendlich nur nen genaueren Durchblick haben, was Dein Problem angeht. Aber wenn es Dir zu blöd ist, daß jemand Dein Problem besser versteht - OK. Dann viel Glück. Ich wollte Dir eigendlich nur helfen - Sorry.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lars



Deine 2 ersten Fragen habe ich eigentlich in meinem ersten Posting "geschildert", ich gebe zu nicht wirklich ausschweiffend, aber eigentlich doch verständlich


----------

